# ARHA US Championship



## Corey (Feb 16, 2010)

If you would have asked me last year if I would 
ever try this I would have flat out told you no, 
im a Rabbit Hunter not a Field Trailer but I 
got the bug! 

Well thanks to Beagler282 and the good folks 
at Pine Mountain Beagle Club im going to try
it. I have been working with Little Man for the
last 3 months trying to get him ready, that's 
getting up at the butt crack of dawn and getting 
him out there 3-4 times a week running for two 
hour and getting back in time for me to be at 
work by 11am. He has seen about every weather 
condition mother nature can throw at him, I have 
been threw a bran new pair of Boggs boots and 
plenty of walking up and down the hills at my lease. 

To make a long story short I give all you field trailer 
props that have all these Grands and Hall of fame 
dogs, I never knew it was this much work but I have 
enjoyed every min of it.  

So Feb 26th I will be in Lynnville, In with Little Man 
trying to beat some of the best dogs in the US and 
im hoping im ready for it.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Feb 16, 2010)

Best of luck to you Corey.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 16, 2010)

I know you'll do good,Corey!

Ted Jackson is a "homeboy" on here - he's into field trial beaglin' big-time! I can't even get him to _go_ squirrel huntin' no more.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 16, 2010)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`Rabbit Tracks Everywhere`~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Here is wishing you lots of good Luck, my man!!

I been there and done that, yep it takes a good hound, and lots of luck.

I came in 2nd. at the U.S.P.P. Championship, with a little black and tan, I called Daddy Rabbit's Annie Lou. in 1994. Got beat by one check! She went on to make Field Champion next year.

In 1995 took 2nd, again with a big male Daddy Rabbit's King, he was also Hound of the year that year.

In 1996, my little red/tan/white female Daddy Rabbit's Squeel took , what I had been working so hard for, the # 1 spot, 1st. at the U.S.Championship. That little female, went on to make a Grand Fld. Ch. took 2nd. in HOTY, 1995 and was the 1st, Hound Of  The Year in 1996, 

All three of the above hounds made the ARHA Hall Of Fame!

What made me so proud, I breed, trained and Handled all three of these hounds. I tried my best to Repesent our State of Georgia as best we could!

Don't let it ever be said, that a Ga. Red Neck, Can't Run With The Big Boys!


Good Luck Corey, I will be pulling for you, man!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## yonceyboy (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck to ya,done been down that road met some good people and got to run behind some good hounds,some not so good thats the one's that goes back to the truck.I remember a s.e.regional hunt I judged several cast's that day including the winners pack.They were alot  of hounds entered from all over the U.S. The winners pack was one of the best group of hounds I've ever judged.They ran a rabbit with very few checks and you could throw a blanket over them when they were runing.Thats the way apack is suppose to work then you know all the judges has done a good job at lookin at the hounds.I think D.R. had a hound in that pack.


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 16, 2010)

*Go For It Cory!!!!!!*

Cory sounds like the BUG (TRIALING ) has really bit you!!!!!! Go for it and win then we ole south Georgia boys can say, " Hey I know ole Cory". Watch those ADULT BEVERAGES,them yankees i hear really put it away!!!!


----------



## big wheel (Feb 16, 2010)

Been there myself and like yoncey says some good and some bad but one thing for sure we always seem to run rabbits up there a nice club for sure!!cory just dont let doug keep you out all night at the casino!!!just kidding doug, good luck to all who goes!!i wont be able to go this time maybe next year!!later steve


----------



## Corey (Feb 16, 2010)

big wheel said:


> Been there myself and like yoncey says some good and some bad but one thing for sure we always seem to run rabbits up there a nice club for sure!!cory just dont let doug keep you out all night at the casino!!!just kidding doug, good luck to all who goes!!i wont be able to go this time maybe next year!!later steve



Honey if you read this he is just joking, there is nothing 
up there but Big Amish Women, horse and buggies
and its a dry county..


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 16, 2010)

Them Amish wimmens can _sho nuff cook!_


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck,rode a million miles with D.R. back when we were field trialing.Nothing like the ride home after you won!!!!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck! I never had much luck at the US but did manage to win the open class in the 1998 Southeast Regional. I judged alot at the US the two years I attended. I believe judging is a great benefit to the judge because you see all the hounds strengths and weakness. When I look at a pedigree now I can see those hounds and remember the impression they made on me. I still remember judging Jim Dandy, Tadpole and Homer to name a few and wittnessing first hand the ability of these great stud dogs. I also saw a few big name dogs that were sloppy or not that impessive. My judging days still influence my breeding. Have a great time! Go watch the big boys run, and bring back some bling!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 16, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Them Amish wimmens can _sho nuff cook!_



Oh yes they can! We always eat at the Amish house across the street from the motel and boy do they have a awesome buffet.When those beaglers get in there after a long day in the field they can demolish that buffet.Ol Bigwheel and 281 don't do a bad job themselves when they go.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 16, 2010)

Curtis-UGA said:


> Good luck! I never had much luck at the US but did manage to win the open class in the 1998 Southeast Regional. I judged alot at the US the two years I attended. I believe judging is a great benefit to the judge because you see all the hounds strengths and weakness. When I look at a pedigree now I can see those hounds and remember the impression they made on me. I still remember judging Jim Dandy, Tadpole and Homer to name a few and wittnessing first hand the ability of these great stud dogs. I also saw a few big name dogs that were sloppy or not that impessive. My judging days still influence my breeding. Have a great time! Go watch the big boys run, and bring back some bling!!



It's amazing the impact those 3 hounds you just mentioned have made on the beagle world.They were certainly good hounds but they also produced some good hounds.If i had to guess Jim Dandy has produced more champions than any other hound in the ARHA.I always said you could have bred him to any female beagle out there and you would have had a litter of above average hounds.


----------



## beagler101 (Feb 18, 2010)

Corey said:


> If you would have asked me last year if I would
> ever try this I would have flat out told you no,
> im a Rabbit Hunter not a Field Trailer but I
> got the bug!
> ...



sorry to bust your bubble but if mine and your dog get down to the last cast mine as well scratch your dog cause my dog has 2 wins in 4 trials i'm just joking i wish you the best of luck and anyone else that is going remember my dogs name "wade's blue dixie"


----------



## Corey (Feb 18, 2010)

beagler101 said:


> sorry to bust your bubble but if mine and your dog get down to the last cast mine as well scratch your dog cause my dog has 2 wins in 4 trials i'm just joking i wish you the best of luck and anyone else that is going remember my dogs name "wade's blue dixie"



Wade's Blue Dixie huh, I will try and get you a shirt made
that say's 

"I ran with the big dog but I should have stayed on the porch"


----------



## beagler101 (Feb 18, 2010)

good one but shouldnt that be vice versa
she is a pretty good little dog 
all she gets are them checks she is rel tight mouthed
one time she got 25 checks for 250 points and the dog behind her had 6 checks for 60
 she won that day


----------



## beagler101 (Feb 18, 2010)

hope you have a good time 
but id hate you to lose to me a 14 year old 
ill be leaving thursday mornin' with ed james if he doesnt change his mind 
his dog lacy just needs certification for grand


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 18, 2010)

This is why i love some good competition!


----------



## beagler101 (Feb 18, 2010)

Beagler282 said:


> This is why i love some good competition!



yea but i strongly dislike fellow beaglers fussing we should all stick together


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 18, 2010)

Beagler101 I don't look at it as fussing just cutting up with one another like we do in the field.Tell Ed i said hello and yall be careful driving up.Look forward to seeing yall there.


----------



## coggins (Feb 18, 2010)

dirtroad said:


> Good luck,rode a million miles with D.R. back when we were field trialing.Nothing like the ride home after you won!!!!!



X2 on the ride home after a big win!


----------



## rabbit hunter (Feb 18, 2010)

good luck!!


----------



## redtick (Feb 19, 2010)

Corey i think everyone should try the field trials never know you might like it. I will tell you one thing there are some good people out there doing that. You also learn alot about other beagles. Have a great time and good luck.


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 19, 2010)

Good luck Corey!


----------



## Corey (Feb 19, 2010)

beagler101 said:


> yea but i strongly dislike fellow beaglers fussing we should all stick together



No fussing here, just cutting up  

Im just going to have fun even if im done after 
the first cast, ready so see all them dogs and 
hear all the smack talk that will be going in


----------



## beagler101 (Feb 19, 2010)

it came up that i talked to ed today he is not going we may take his dog(s) up there we will be in his truck andd gee's trailer so "tim" buddy of gee and "dink" another buddy of gee and i are all going we will be leaving thursday mornin' we are not going tomorrow to certify lacy as far as i know so she will be running in the champs unless we certify her thursday wich i hope we do


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 21, 2010)

Look forward to seeing you there beagler101.Who knows maybe we will roll out in the same cast together.


----------



## beagler101 (Feb 21, 2010)

Beagler282 said:


> Look forward to seeing you there beagler101.Who knows maybe we will roll out in the same cast together.



hope not at least til' the finals lol hope we georgia boys do good


----------



## Corey (Feb 22, 2010)

beagler101 said:


> hope not at least til' the finals lol hope we georgia boys do good



Me to there are alot of good dogs going from 
Georgia.


----------



## beagler101 (Feb 22, 2010)

Corey said:


> Me to there are alot of good dogs going from
> Georgia.



yes sir


----------



## Corey (Feb 24, 2010)

Everyone going be safe, I will talk to yall Monday 
after we get back. 

Good luck!


----------



## big wheel (Feb 24, 2010)

Good luck corey and tell ray and doug and mr harvey good luck!!!later steve


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sure gonna miss having you there steve.You and Thigpin need to come on and help support the GA crew with them good hounds you've been hiding.


----------



## big wheel (Feb 24, 2010)

We are going swamp rabbitt hunting friday the n to the hunt club on saturday i will start showing up after this weekend good luck in indy!!!later steve


----------



## Corey (Mar 2, 2010)

Well im back, I had a ball seeing all them dogs up there
and I meet alot of fine folks. I was not very lucky in 
the field, the cast I was on had a rabbit up for about 
2 min, Little Man got 2 checks and was beat by 1 check. 
Seems like all the doe's were bread and if you could not 
find a buck to run you were SOL. Oh well there is always 
next year  

He did get second on the bench in the open class so I 
did not come away empty handed. 

Maybe Beagler282 will post some pictures later on.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats! Now yove broken the ice & can decide if you want to stick with it or not.  
Ive run a few AKC-SPO (Small Pack Option) trials and have mixed feelings about them.  Id like to see a UBGF (United Beagle Gun Dog Federation) formatted Trial; from what I hear they're more geared to-wards the huntin mans dog.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 2, 2010)

*Rabbit tracks everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ >*

All them AKC Boys have is a  ~ T A L L Y    H O    S T I C K ~

Now when I go too a trial, I want the Hounds to do the    

Hunting!!


Don't show me anything with them Cold Nose Hounds, Boo Hooing all ove the place??

Dave, you ever been to ARHA/NKC Progressive Pack Trial?

If they open three times they on the clock, better get it up in 4 min. or they get a Minus --  Three of these  and back in the truck, for the rest of the day!

If  a handler is caught trying to jump a rabbit, they will D.Q. their hound, so they Use No Tally Ho Sticks!   Let the hounds  do the hunting and jumping off rabbits, thats the way it should be done.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Corey (Mar 2, 2010)

Its all in what you like DR, we all love them Beagles to run a 
Rabbit


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Mar 2, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> All them AKC Boys have is a  ~ T A L L Y    H O    S T I C K ~
> 
> Now when I go too a trial, I want the Hounds to do the
> 
> ...




 DR I can tell you've been locked indoors too much with this snow.

To set the RECORD STRAIGHT:  Ive been to both types of trials.  I like BOTH types of dogs.  
What frustrates me about AKC is they very depending what part of the country you are in.  Some places they like the "walkie talkie" dogs you are talking about.  Other places you'd think you were almost at an ARHA trial.!! 
 In AKC Land it really depends what the clubs in that part of the country like and what they breed into their lines.  My dogs are always between the two extremes.  They're not "walkie talkie" dogs but they're not the super fast wide swinging tight lipped style either.  That explains why my dogs always do OK at AKC trails but never dominate.  Too rough & fast at some trails and to slow & loose lipped at the others!They're stuck in the middle.
I'm still looking for that dog that has the best traits of both styles combined into one super dog!

Over all my passion is Gun dogs that have HUNT.  Ill over look the trial rules & politics of both styles as long as the dogs are jumping and circling me rabbits I'm happy!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 2, 2010)

*Rabbit tracks everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ >*

Dave next Gun Season, I want to take you and the Big Bossman, on just one Gun Hunt, with My and Doc's pack of gun dogs!

You have never heard, my pack off gun dogs run!

I think you will like the way they run a rabbit?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Mar 2, 2010)

DR who's dogs you been bringing the last 3 years then?  Ive seen you run Flirt, Reba, Whistling Dixie, Jeb, Floyd, Phily and those pups you ran last time.

I used to run with  D-Hill too.  I don't like them Super Ultra fast dogs.  They would way over run the rabbit & my dogs have to come clean up the check area.

I know you got better huntin dogs D.R., I wish mine was better but I like em and they get the job done


----------



## 281 (Mar 2, 2010)

Well rabbit season is over guess i will hit a few arha trails


----------



## Streetsweeper (Mar 2, 2010)

Why don't all of you guys just get together and have a GON "gundog" trial. Nothing but fellowship, food, and fun! Ofcourse a Big Ole Trophy and alot of braggin' rights! Everybody pitch in some pocket change for a entry fee "aka to cover the trophy(s)" then use the rest for food. I am sure (between us all) we could find a place to put it on. 

I always here alot of braggin' now seasons over, you have nothing going on. Lets get something put together, truthfully I would just like to put some names with some faces.


----------



## lt kennels (Mar 22, 2010)

*Amen*



Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> All them AKC Boys have is a  ~ T A L L Y    H O    S T I C K ~
> 
> Now when I go too a trial, I want the Hounds to do the
> 
> ...


I like them to run a rabbit not follow him I love a worried rabbit!! You have done your home work I can't wait  FAT UGLYS and MAXIE'S pups will be here may 8 there won't be any fat lazy rabbits around here maybe she  will give me a few carla's!!!


----------



## rob keck (Mar 23, 2010)

i am game for a gon. hunt let me know when and where,,i may even can have a cast or two at my place ?


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 23, 2010)

*Rabbit tracks everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ >*

Yep,  Carla was a Good One!  If you look back in her Pedigree, you will see her Grandad, was a hound that I owned, by the Name of Fld.Ch. Daddy Rabbit's King!  He was one of my best Competition Hounds, and won the Hound Of The Year, Sunshine Mills. ARHA Contest, back in 1995, went on to make the Hall Of Fame, mighty good male, AKC, Luci Van Little Man breed hound, wouldn't run anything but a Rabbit!!  He couldn't beat my , little red female Gr.Fld.Ch. Squeel when it came to jumping a rabbit! She would have one up,  before he got all the trees watered?

I done, got too old, to handle the hounds anymore, have to just ride around in my Kubota, and try to watch, can't hear too well either. My but have I had Fun, and  still breeding a few fair hounds, to  gun hunt under!

keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## rabbitrunner58 (Mar 30, 2010)

*rabbitrunner58*



Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Yep,  Carla was a Good One!  If you look back in her Pedigree, you will see her Grandad, was a hound that I owned, by the Name of Fld.Ch. Daddy Rabbit's King!  He was one of my best Competition Hounds, and won the Hound Of The Year, Sunshine Mills. ARHA Contest, back in 1995, went on to make the Hall Of Fame, mighty good male, AKC, Luci Van Little Man breed hound, wouldn't run anything but a Rabbit!!  He couldn't beat my , little red female Gr.Fld.Ch. Squeel when it came to jumping a rabbit! She would have one up,  before he got all the trees watered?
> 
> I done, got too old, to handle the hounds anymore, have to just ride around in my Kubota, and try to watch, can't hear too well either. My but have I had Fun, and  still breeding a few fair hounds, to  gun hunt under!
> 
> ...



D R what is squeel pedigreehttp://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/offtopic.gif


----------

